# Überhöhte Telefonrechnung



## Anonymous (6 März 2003)

Guten Tag

wer ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht hat oder eine Idee hat,melde sich bitte bei mir.Der Sachverhalt ist folgender:

ich wende mich an Sie, da ich mir einen Posten meiner Telefonrechnung nicht erklären kann.
Es geht um eine Anschluss-Verbindung, die über die Firma Talkline realisiert wurde (0190020XXX).
Laut Rechnung Telekom ist der Anbieter Tele Team Work AsP !??
Wenn ich den Mitarbeiter der Hotline der Fa. Talkline richtig verstanden habe, steht dahinter eine
Firma aus Dänemark.

Strittig sind drei Einwahlen an einem Tag für die ich und meine Familienangehörigen keine 
Erklärung haben. Die Verbindungsdauer betrug einmal 11 und zweimal 6 Sekunden.
Ich bin nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, ob es sich um einen Rückruftrick oder um einen versteckten
Dialer handelt. Gibt es selbst entpackende Archive über die ein Dialer installiert werden kann?
Ich benutze einen "0190-Warner" und eine "Firewall" und kann nur betonen, daß eine bewußte
und gewollte Installation eines Dialer nicht beabsichtigt gewesen ist, da es dafür bei uns an einem
Bedarf dafür mangelt. Falls Sie Informationen haben, die uns weiterhelfen können, wären wir Ihnen
sehr dankbar, da die Kosten von jeweils 25,8534 €/Einwahl plus MWST für uns nicht unerheblich sind.
Nach meinem Erkenntnisstand muß ich von einer kriminellen Abzocke seitens der genannten Firma
ausgehen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

H. Hermanns


----------



## Hase007 (6 März 2003)

Eine 0190 und 0900 Festsperre bei der Telekom scheint mir doch wohl am sichersten zu sein. 
Wie hoch waren nochmal deine Kosten?    (Glaube da versteckt sich ein tippfehler)


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2003)

Kosten für die Festsperre: einmalig EUR 7,73


----------



## virenscanner (6 März 2003)

@Hase


> Wie hoch waren nochmal deine Kosten? icon_eek.gif (Glaube da versteckt sich ein tippfehler)


Wieso denkst Du an einen "Tippfehler"?


----------



## Torian (7 März 2003)

Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, ob es sich um einen Rückruftrick oder um einen versteckten Dialer handelt. Gibt es selbst entpackende Archive über die ein Dialer installiert werden kann?


Ja, wenn ActiveX im Internet-Explorer aktiviert ist können z.B. .cab-Archive automatisch installiert werden. Diese können z.B. auch einen Dialer installieren, diesen starten (ungefragte Einwahl!) und am Ende sieht er rechtlich konform aus ohne automatisches starten...
Bei www.dialerschutz.de gibt es im Download-Bereich die Programme YAW und SpyBot, beide finden einige Dialer.


			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benutze einen "0190-Warner"(...)


Manche Dialer deaktivieren zuerst die 0190-Warner...


			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> da die Kosten von jeweils 25,8534 €/Einwahl plus MWST(...)


Macht brutto 29,99€. Also fast die 29,95€ von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=987&start=45. Warst du mal auf w**.eselfilme.de (achtung: Dialer)? (Schuss ins blaue)

Prinzipiell empfehle ich www.dialerschutz.de und www.computerbetrug.de als Grundlektüre.
Zu www.dialerundrecht.de etc. findest du dann auch, sollte es ein Dialer gewesen sein gibt es hier einen Musterbrief: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/muster.rtf

Gruß Horst


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2003)

*Kosten*

Ich schätze mal daß es sich hier um einen Tippfehler handelt.


> da die Kosten von jeweils 25,8534 €/Einwahl plus MWST


Sind das 25,85 €
oder 25.853,4 €
oder 258534 €.
Irgendwas kann da mit den Dezimalstellen nicht ganz stimmen.


----------



## AmiRage (7 März 2003)

*Re: Kosten*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas kann da mit den Dezimalstellen nicht ganz stimmen.


Haben hier einige noch nie einen EURO-Betrag mit 4 Stellen hinterm Komma gesehen?  :roll:  ... Mittlerweile sollte wohl klar sein, was gemeint ist?!

Überprüft doch mal eure nächste Tankquittung und fragt mal nach, ob das mit dem "komischen" Liter-Preis so richtig ist.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2003)

*erste Schritte*

Hallo,

die Vorgehensweise ist doch ganz einfach:

1) SOFORT die Telekom anrufen und die entsprechenden Beträge aus der Rechnung nehmen lassen - völlig problem- und kostenlos - die Telekom kennt sich in diesen Dingen auch aus... :holy: 

2) SOFORT Daten sichern (Surfverhalten, Dailer, temporäre Internetfiles, Ereignisprotokolle usw.) 

3) soweit es möglich ist denInstallationsverlauf aufzeichnen (Bildschirmbilder und temporäre Dateien aufzeichen) Dies geht unter Umständen nur, wenn über einen Proxy eine Internetverbindung aufrecht erhalten wird. Auf KEINEN Fall wieder diese XXXXX-Nummer wählen lassen.

Sehr gut wäre es, wenn man für 2) und 3) eine unabhängige Firma beauftragt (Vorsicht neue Kosten!!; lohnt sich nur, wenn man ganz sicher ist den Prozeß zu gewinnen)

4) Auf die Rechnung des Dienstanbieters warten oder Ihm vorher eine Nachricht zukommen lassen.

(Bsp und Eigenwerbung:   

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

die (57-jährige) Inhaberin des Telefonanschlusses ______, Frau _____, ____,  00000 _______ hat meine Firma beauftragt ihren Computer zu untersuchen, da dieser eine von ihr ungewollte Verbindung am 99.9.2999 in der Zeit von 9:99-99:99 Uhr zu einer Ihrer Servicenummern aufgenommen hatte.
In einer 2-stündigen Untersuchung konnte ich ihren Verdacht bestätigen und die für eine eventuelle rechtliche Ausenandersetzung notwendigen Protokolldateien sichern.

Mit Frau ________ Einverständniss habe ich die Position über 999,99 EUR von der Telekom-Rechnug streichen lassen.

Falls Sie diesen Betrag trotzdem noch einfordern wollen wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an unsere Firma:

(...)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Andreas Enoch

5) Dann gibt es eine kleine Antwortmail: 


Betreff: RE: Eingangsbestätigung [email protected]


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre e-mail. Wir werden Ihre e-mail so schnell wie möglich bearbeiten. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine schnelle Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage nur unter Angabe der
Buchungskontonummer oder Ihrer Verwendungszwecknummer möglich ist.
Falls Sie vorab weitere Informationen zu Ihrer Rechnung oder einer Mahnung benötigen, finden Sie unter NEXNET GmbH -- Überblick Service-NEXNET eine Vielzahl von Antworten auf die in diesem
Zusammenhang häufig gestellten Fragen.

Bitte senden Sie diese e-mail nicht als Antwort zurück !!! Anfragen an diese e-mail-Adresse können nicht bearbeitet werden.

Für weitere Anfragen oder Informationsanforderungen verwenden Sie hierbei bitte wie bisher die e-mail-Adresse [email protected] .


Ihr NEXNET Service-Team

6) ... und dann heisst es warten und sich auf ein rechtliches Spiel mit der Gegenseite freuen - was in den meisten Fällen auch kommen wird.


VORSICHT:

das Ganze funktioniert nur unter der Bedingung, dass man selbst "unschuldig" war und auch rechtlich nachweisen kann, dass kein Dienstleistungsvertrag mit dem Dienstanbieter entstanden ist. Insbesondere eine Firma kostet auch sehr viel - zumindest wenn man verliert.


----------

